# pair of firemouths with what tetra 55g ??



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

i just recently set up a new 55g 38"x20"x20" with sand substrate ocean rock and java fern which will soon have anubius and more rock was going to use as a mbuna tank but finding it difficult to find some more relaxed fish and not wanting them all to look the same  *** decided to maybe go another route.

also my mam has a pair of 2.5-3" firemouths that are beautiful fish and are kind of cramped in a 4'x 18"x12" tank which they share witrh a large severum tigerbarbs red fin shark platy kribs ,sae, pearl gourami and others

so my plan was to save the firemouths and then maybe add a large school of tetra and a zebra pleco would this be possible ??

thanks :thumb: :fish: :fish:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *alanvickiuk*,

The tank you have described would look great and work out well even as the fish grow, especially if the Fire mouths are already a pair.

Make sure to get a fast larger (around 2-3 inch adult size, i.e. larger than neons) tetra.

I am not sure how the plants will fair with the FMs (i use fake plants).

I would add a small piece of driftwood for your pleco.

Overall sounds like a great tank, please post some picture once you get it set up.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

thats great good to hear that there is a possibility to do what i wanted

here is some pics at the min will have more rock once i get to the store saturday to collect the 35kg box i ordered and also more sand do its deeper









:fish:


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

oh i forgot to ask do you have any ideas on tetra i was thinking about rummy nose but the water would be too hard i think

i like congo tetra but think they are a bit too big for what im looking for and cant really think of any others


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

here is another suggestion would fm live with yellow labs??


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *alanvickiuk*,

Great looking tank. Rummy nose need pretty specific water parameters.

My current favorite tetra is the lamp eye. You should also check out buenos Aires, black skirts (great with cichlids because of their high body), blood fin.....

For some reason I was thinking some live bearers like sword tails would look nice in your tank and add color, but i am not sure if a pair of fire mouths would end up killing them. Does anyone keep sword tails with fire mouths?

I would be carefully adding to much more rock. Fire mouths like to have a cave or two to hide in, but also appreciate the open sand space as they forage for food in the sand. I would also be careful stacking the rocks on your acrylic tanks, if they fall they will easily scratch the tank.

If your water is hard adding some driftwood will bring it down, however, most types of driftwood lech tannis which will make your water a tea color.

Keep us posted on your thoughts.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'd go with a school of Columbian Tetras...I'm not sure of the scientific name--they are blue with red fins, and are pretty adaptable. Either that or one of the smaller Rainbowfish species...like the Preacox (spelling?).


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

What you've got set up there isn't much use to firemouths. Central and south american cichlids that like caves are good with single one entrance caves. They have little use for 'cave networks'.

It'd make a good malawi tank. A group of yellow labs and a couple of male peacocks would work. The plant thing may not gel with them but in most cases if properly cared for they won't disturb plants- though the plants will likely die of algae overgrowth if you don't clean them manually.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

alanvickiuk said:


> here is another suggestion would fm live with yellow labs??


Hi alanvickiuk,

FM can not live with yellow labs, the yellow labs will be much too active and most likely end up picking the FMs apart or stressing them to death.

As aquariam you tank is on its way to being well suited for yellow labs, especially with the additional rock.

Perhaps you may want to ask around in the Lake Malawi section and see if they have any good ideas you like for a African cichlid tank. Although i prefer CA & SA cichlids for their personality and size, I do like the sound of aquariam's idea "A group of yellow labs and a couple of male peacocks would work"

Keep us posted on your thoughts.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have red serpae tetra with my firemouths, but that's a lot or red, have you thought about gold barbs?

i'd sugest gettign rid of that rock, it looks like limestone to me, it will keep your pH pretty high, firemouths can handle it, but i wouldn't boost the pH more than it has to be


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

that kinda looks like a mbuna tank you should put llike a few of your biggest rocks in there because FM like to play


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i have always used live plants even with my oscar, just need to leave the plant in the tank for about 1 week so it gets it s roots into the substrate. also what about black widow tetras or maybe red eye tetras. fms are very placid cichlids even when breeding, i try to get a pair in my community tanks os that they can hold their own in the tank.


----------

